# Copperwood Farms



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 10, 2010)

I am posting this picture for Pam, .. what a doll her new jenny is!






Congratulations.

Corinne


----------



## copperwood farm (Feb 10, 2010)

Again thank you for posting the picture.

As for the Donkey, This is her on her first full day here.. not the cleanest yet, I have been cutting manure clumps off her belly and show sheening her. As I posted earlier, she is 33 inches, and 1 1/2 yrs,


----------



## LittleRibbie (Feb 11, 2010)

What a pretty little girl, congratulations!!


----------



## Charley (Feb 11, 2010)

Awww.....she is soooo cute! Congratulations!!


----------



## copperwood farm (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for the complements...she is fitting in well with the minis, but now I have to find another Jenny, she really shouldn't be alone.



lol


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 14, 2010)

congrats,

she is a doll


----------



## Marnie (Feb 14, 2010)

She is a darling little girl, congratulations on your new precious jenny.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 2, 2010)

she is ADORABLE, that is my favorite spot pattern...


----------



## copperwood farm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for the complements.... she is very sweet.


----------

